# Ankona Boats: Shadowcast 16 vs. Native SUV 17



## Lagoonmicro23 (Sep 9, 2015)

"PM" sent


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

My only experience is on the Native. It ran just as shallow as my gheenoe does and tracked really well. The only downside I would say was the sharp entry/deadrise. If there was a moderate wind coming from anywhere except head-on, the hull slap would drive you crazy. Otherwise they are great platforms to fish from in the lagoons. I do tend to see quite a few shadowcasts for sale so that might hint toward something, but of what, Im not sure.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

My 17' Native hasn't disappointed me yet in NE Fla. Draft is a real 5 inches and poles wonderfully. I haven't experienced any hull slap although it hasn't been that windy, until this week . I don't encounter much big water up here but I have run it up and down the St. John's without issue. Just go a little slowerwhen it's choppy and it's been fine. I had 4 adults (not ideal) in a 1 foot chop recently and was surprised how well it handled.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have owned both skiffs. Both pole in 5". Both are amazing poling skiffs. Honestly, both are best served as tiller skiffs. I would not do a side console in the SC. Rather do a mini center console...I can get you pics of that. These skiffs are so light, you want to keep the weight and balance on the center line of the skiff. The Native is a much larger platform to fish from and will give you more speed and a greater range. Feel free to call me if you have any other specific questions or you want some pics. 863-860-7250


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I have had both skiffs but the opposite sizes you are interested in (Suv14 and Shadowcast 18). Both are great skiffs - I would also consider the Shadowcast 18 - I really like mine.


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

bermuda said:


> I have had both skiffs but the opposite sizes you are interested in (Suv14 and Shadowcast 18). Both are great skiffs - I would also consider the Shadowcast 18 - I really like mine.


Can you tell me more about SUV 14? Pros and Cons? It will be only one person on the boat 95% of the time. How does it handle in choppy waters? This would be my first boat. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

lov2play said:


> Can you tell me more about SUV 14? Pros and Cons? It will be only one person on the boat 95% of the time. How does it handle in choppy waters? This would be my first boat. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!



Ok, I have one of these things. I think it's a pretty early build, possibly a demo hull. Not sure if the newer hulls are more refined or not but I digress. 

Pros
- Light enough in a rolled gunnel version that two people can pick it up
- Poles surprisingly well for a 14 footer
- It's dry. Oddly dry. Much drier than I ever expected. 
- Built out of high quality materials. Should last forever. 
- With the right setup it will cruise all day at 23-25mph with a 25 2 stroke, two people + fly gear. I've seen 31 at wide open throttle on a cold day with a light load but it was close to over revving. 
- With the zuke 20hp 4 stroke, it will zip around at 22 ish and be happy as a clam. 
- Large decks for a 14 footer
- Rides pretty good in a little chop if you know how to handle the bow steer.
- Very nice 3/4 inch core floor. No flex. You can attached cooler tie downs easily. Very very solid

Cons
- Bow steer. I don't know if tabs will help this or not, but if you're not ready for it, it can been spooky. 
- Transom is not strong enough for a 25hp four stroke. Mine is rated for 160 pounds. Newer ones may be different, check with Ankona , don't take my word for it
- Mine does not have provisions for a forward fuel tank. It really needs a forward portable tank.
- I said earlier it poles well for a 14 foot boat but when the wind kicks up it likes to turn broad side to the wind


If you get one, upgrade the trailer. Mine is on an EZ loader and it's a hot steaming pile of junk. CMC pt35 will increase your quality of life if you opt for a manual tilt/trim motor. This boat needs to be a tiller, anything else and you're doing the hull a disservice. If you want a steering wheel, get the 17.


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Ok, I have one of these things. I think it's a pretty early build, possibly a demo hull. Not sure if the newer hulls are more refined or not but I digress.
> 
> Pros
> - Light enough in a rolled gunnel version that two people can pick it up
> ...


Thank you soooo much! 
Excellent information. I'll have to keep it in the water here in Stuart, Fl, because I live in a condo with boat slips. The bottom will have to be special painted, I understand....I'll probably have to convince myself for the 17, because I do want the console setup. Thanks for your time...very good info!


----------



## Grinch (Mar 4, 2013)

The new Shadowcast 17 should be close to hitting the line up... call Mel and bug him!


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

Grinch said:


> The new Shadowcast 17 should be close to hitting the line up... call Mel and bug him!


Thanks...I'll do it...


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

bermuda said:


> I have had both skiffs but the opposite sizes you are interested in (Suv14 and Shadowcast 18). Both are great skiffs - I would also consider the Shadowcast 18 - I really like mine.


How's it like in choppy waters? Any videos? You have a jackplate?


----------



## AggieOnTheFly (Apr 30, 2018)

I have a Shadowcast 16 with the mini center console and that is the way to go. You wouldn't want a side console on the skiff because it is a little tippy due to the size. I have a Tohatsu 20 on mine with no jackplate and it runs great with 2 people and will get you as skinny as you want to go. I will say that you want to make the build as light as you can to keep that shallow draft. It handles the chop better than I expected for the size, but it does get wet when its at your back or the side.


----------



## AggieOnTheFly (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I don’t have any experience on the native but I have a ShadowCast 16 and love it. It is tipsy but I’ve fished three people multiple times. I live in oviedo.I fish ML and north IR. We could meet up if you wanted to see it in action.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

squitogoon said:


> First time Skiff owner buying either a Shadowcast 16' w/ side console or Native SUV 17' w/ center console. Just wanted to know pros and cons of both. Price difference in my two packages is 4000 more for Native. I fish mainly Mosquito Lagoon and IRL and like to get skinny. Only real chop I'd be riding her through would be crossing the lagoon side to side and maybe riding North/South a little. Thank you


I have a Native 17 and fish the Lagoon quite a bit in it. And the lagoon, as you probably know can get some sizable chop, especially when there is a north wind. And the Native with the bow and the trim tabs handle that chop amazingly well. Bow steerage only happens down wind and it not a problem once you learn the boat. You have to find the sweet spot in regards to speed and trim when going down wind in swells.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

lov2play said:


> Thank you soooo much!
> Excellent information. I'll have to keep it in the water here in Stuart, Fl, because I live in a condo with boat slips. The bottom will have to be special painted, I understand....I'll probably have to convince myself for the 17, because I do want the console setup. Thanks for your time...very good info!


My sister lives in Stuart, right across from Sand Sprit Park. I fish there in my Native 17 all the time. It is a perfect boat for that area. I love fishing there, of course when they haven't dumped all the lake water in there.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Having owned a native14 I can say I was very impressed with how shallow it got, how dry it was for a 14ft skiff, and it’s fishibility with 2 people. I also ran mine in the lagoon (live in Titusville) and it did everything I wanted it to. It did bow steer especially when I would ride solo but I had a bobs trim and tilt so it wasn’t as bad as it was when I didn’t have that. With 2 people and fear I drafted just under 6 inches with a 30hp 2 stroke. I ran 30mph with 2 people and about 32 when I was solo which is plenty fast for a 14ft skiff.


----------

